# Deadly Season So Far



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

5 deaths in Michigan so far ? Not sure if that would be about average or not. More action in the NLP now=more accidents. Be a nerd, promote safety.

L & O


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Most deaths are the result of Darwin's Theory and alcohol. I leave for Grand Marais on Sunday for 5 nights. Glad I'm going during the week, because the UP has been super busy due to the lack of snow in the lower.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

seems like snowmobilers engage in a higher level of lawlessness than the general population..i know the ones around here are a bunch of trespassing criminals...


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Sad and scary, we luv it but I’m nervous on the trails. We keep away from the classic trail systems to cut down on traffic. But then again, drunks are anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I have been riding for 45 years. I feel safe riding the trails. No different then driving the car on a road. You have to be aware of others. These sleds ride the rough trails so smooth today, the sleds can fly, and do. Just about everyone I have been riding with all these years has had an accident one time or another. The sport itself, is inherently dangerous, especially if you like speed. You mix alcohol in, and that danger increases immensely. When you look at deaths, most are singular. Many of the collisions, are guys messing around within a group.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

It was a tough weekend for Wisconsin sledders this past weekend. One here in Dickinson County and 4 more fatalities in Wisconsin...

http://www.ironmountaindailynews.com/news/local-news/2019/02/five-killed-in-snow-crashes/


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

10-15 most years. The DNR publishes annual reports with summaries for both snowmobiling and hunting. 650k+ people with weapons in the woods more or less year round and we get 2-3 deaths from that, often from heart attacks and tree stand falls, compared to fewer snowmobiles and a shorter season with more fatalities.

This year's to date, not sure why it shows 2015-2016:

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2015-2016_Michigan_Snowmobile_Fatality_Summary_510404_7.pdf

Last year:

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/...obile_Fatality_Summary_2017-2018_618171_7.pdf


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Here is another link to a rescue of some idiots who tried running off trail up a river... This could have had a very sad ending...

Michigan DNR officers rescue 4 snowmobilers stranded on iceWDIV ClickOnDetroit·4 hours ago


----------



## Retrobird (Jan 9, 2019)

Our group leaves early like 7am or so, and tries hard to be all done by 4 o'clock. 

Been riding since 1990 and have had a few crashes and seen a few things. IMO, off trail ,night riding, speed and all day drinking combine or contribute to 90% of crashes.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

They run up and down the shoulder of the road where I live. Never in daylight, when visibility is good, always at night, when it's harder to see. Noisy suck duckers too.


----------

